# How does one attach a picture to a post?



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

I'd like to know how this is done. I think I know how to attach a link, but how do you guys put the picture itself directly in the post?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You need to host the pic off site and then link to it. Use something like www.photobucket.com


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Thank you. Now, if I can only learn to make them smaller. This is as small as I could make it at 
photobucket. 

Maybe I have to snap the picture at much less resolution?


----------

